# Hicks/Sierra Azul



## BMXrMOM (Jun 10, 2009)

hey Leopold Porkstacker ... not only am I a ******* in a big 'effin four wheel drive but I am also a fellow biker. I can understand why everyone wants to ride up there...the view from the top of the mountain is breathtaking.

I know Clause personally and have my entire life. He has got to be one of the coolest people I can say I have the pleasure of knowing. That being said, no trespass means exactly that ... oh and yah SC does bear arms.

TRUST ME on that one, thats why Clause doesn't need to drive a big macho dick extention because he is a certified bad ass that just wants to live on his land in peace.

Respect It.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, I have done a bit of research and did found out a lot of valuable and useful information on “SC” and the rest of the McQueen family, and their involvement with electronic communications through Communication and Control Incorporated ( http://www.com-ctl.com/ )… (which could even explain all the SPAMtrolling on these forums which occurred immediately after the incident). Sounds like a great family business to have gotten into on the ground floor back in the 1950s.

Before that other thread got locked, some posts were deleted, apparently one of mine as well, where I stated that while yes, I thought he came off harsh, however I admitted I had no right to be there and so I pretty much deserved what I got. I wanted my post to serve as sort of a warning to fellow cyclists as to why they also should not trespass on the McQueen family land as I did, and use my experience as sort of a lesson to learn from.

You all (is that, “y’all”???) keep going on and on and on, whereas I had already stated I wasn’t going to be going back up there to trespass again; upon reflection of the incident that day I came to the conclusion that it wasn’t worth it, as clearly he (“SC”) wasn’t happy about it.

Oh and yah LP does bear arms, so he and I already have something in common, maybe he is one of the coolest people one could know.

Accept It.


----------



## muSuk2bU (Jun 10, 2009)

I cannot wait to hear the location where you bear those arms - Leopold.

& Glad you 

Got over it.


----------

